# The Best of TUG



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 21, 2018)

With TUG new 24-years old, I thought perhaps it might be timely to recall some of the highlights (perhaps lowlights to some) during the years TUG has been around. 

I'll start.  The "--Deleted--" thread was fun.  Seven pages of crazy random stuff, until it spiraled out of control.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 21, 2018)

easily my favorite thread....

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...ions-of-dollars-cancelling-timeshares.196108/


----------



## Panina (Feb 21, 2018)

My favorite is Bargain Deals where many tuggers show their generosity by gifting some good timeshares to other tuggers.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 22, 2018)

My personal favorite is this thread from a fairly dogmatic, effusive, impertinent, and LOUD timeshare salesman who told us all why _we_ were at fault for encouraging the lies, misstatements, and prevarications of those within his profession. What's interesting is that he blazed on the scene for a grand total of...4 posts. And that was the last we heard of him. Regardless, I wish all newbies could have the benefit of reading this thread to help save themselves from the sales weasels--and themselves.

By the way, I absolutely love Alan's post as part of this thread:

I've never known any horn players in the timeshare biz. 

I was in a horn section 1 time with a guy who was both an ordained priest and a licensed mortician. Sometimes his beeper went off during rehearsal -- and not with a message from the monsignor, either. 

Our current Fairfax Band horn section is made up of *. . .* 

-- a business executive & former school music teacher 
-- a retired U.S. Navy captain & CPA 
-- a retired U.S. Navy Band chief arranger & professional composer-arranger & piano technician
-- a retired public school special education teacher 
-- a retired U.S. civil service bureaucrat 
-- a full-time mom & homemaker 
-- a high-tech systems engineer 
-- a political foundation executive 
-- a U.S. defense agency scientist 

Not a timeshare seller in the bunch. 

So it goes. 

If that isn't a teaser to read the entire thread, I don't know what is!!


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 22, 2018)

My favorite things about TUG;
are three (3) words “Knowledge Is Power,” by Bacon.
Not Fake News! But true timeshare knowledge and true timeshare experiences by real peoples who are timeshare owners.

Also, There are so many young apprentices that refuse to follow Their Jedi Master Fathers.
But Young Brain, did not follow the dark side and now Brain has competed his Jedi journey training. He is now the new Jedi Master of TUG.


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 22, 2018)

Two things for me

The review section

TUG Lounge where people comment on just about anything from any viewpoint. All of it has some benefit, some a tiny bit, some a lot but all almost always courteous .

Cheers


----------



## Magic1962 (Feb 22, 2018)

I just want to say I like the most about TUG is the straight forward way of teaching people the right way to buy timeshares.... if it wasn’t for Brian and TUG my family and I would never be able to have the wonderful vacations we take.... if it wasn’t for TUG I never would have waited and purchased a 122000 point Grand View for next to nothing.... now it’s fun to try to spread some of the wisdom here to others including on The Grand View at Las Vegas Facebook page.... thank you Brian and TUG..... Dave


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 23, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> I absolutely love Alan's post as part of this thread:
> 
> I've never known any horn players in the timeshare biz.
> 
> ...


Nice of you to say.  A great feature of TUG-BBS is knowing that we actually connect with 1 another now & then. 

Not all of the French horn people listed earlier are still with us, but most of'm have hung in there.  The foundation executive has moved on, thanks to being on the receiving end of an ambassadorial appointment.  The former Navy Band arranger married a Navy Band widow & moved to Colorado with her.  The systems engineer switched to cello.  The defense agency scientist got too busy for band (marriage, parenthood, basketball, night school, etc.).  

Fortunately we recruited some new talent in the horn section -- a defense agency logistics expert, a public school music teacher, a computer scientist & programmer, & 1 new guy whose profession I don't know yet.  All of'm play rings around me, which is a good thing.  (No benefit in adding people who play worse than I do.)

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 23, 2018)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> With TUG new 24-years old, I thought perhaps it might be timely to recall some of the highlights (perhaps lowlights to some) during the years TUG has been around.
> 
> I'll start.  The "--Deleted--" thread was fun.  Seven pages of crazy random stuff, until it spiraled out of control.




Wow.  Seven pages of nonsense posts, and I didn't post even once.  I must have been on vacation that week... 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 23, 2018)

My favorite part of Tug:  You people.  You're the best group of imaginary friends I've ever had.  

Dave


----------



## bobby (Feb 24, 2018)

Reviews, then sightings/distressed/then lounge


----------



## overthehill (Feb 24, 2018)

Having been with TUG as a subscriber since 1999, I think the Resort Reviews are the most helpful feature of TUG. Before setting up an exchange for a determined destination, I always read the reviews to learn about the Resort, it’s staff and potential interruptions to my vacation by timeshare sales people.
Thanks to all Tuggers who share their experiences on the review pages.


----------



## clifffaith (Feb 24, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> My personal favorite is this thread from a fairly dogmatic, effusive, impertinent, and LOUD timeshare salesman who told us all why _we_ were at fault for encouraging the lies, misstatements, and prevarications of those within his profession. What's interesting is that he blazed on the scene for a grand total of...4 posts. And that was the last we heard of him. Regardless, I wish all newbies could have the benefit of reading this thread to help save themselves from the sales weasels--and themselves.
> 
> If that isn't a teaser to read the entire thread, I don't know what is!!



You made me look, it's now 2+ hours later and I didn't even get a lousy $50 Amex gift card for my time!


----------



## Jayco29D (Feb 24, 2018)

What I love about TUG is how knowledgeable the members are and how willing everyone is to share their experience with others. I have been a TUG member since last year. I have learned more about timeshares than I could ever imagine. I have saved so much money in buying my timeshares on the resale market. I even was able to get a refund on two timeshares that we purchased from developers after the rescission period ended based on what I have learned from TUG. I can’t quantify how much we have saved but it would be in the hundreds of thousands of dollars based on the refunds plus the savings on the resale timeshares we purchased after discovering TUG.

However, TUG is more than just saving money. My family and I will now be enjoying higher quality vacations than in the past. Before discovering the timeshare market, we used to stay in hotel rooms. After staying in premium level 1 and 2 bedroom timeshares with full kitchens that are run by major hotel brands, regular hotel rooms just don’t compare anymore. I feel spoiled now. People make fun of timeshares due to its bad reputation but most folks just do not know how to pick the right timeshares for themselves and how to buy at a good price on the resale market. With TUG’s help, I have discovered how to enjoy upscale vacations with beautiful surroundings, greats views and lots of space with some of the comforts of home.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 24, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> My favorite part of Tug:  You people.  You're the best group of imaginary friends I've ever had.
> 
> Dave


I resemble that remark. 

Plus, it has been wonderful getting to meet & spend time in person with a bunch of TUG-BBS friends at the Golden Corral in Orlando FL the past several Januaries.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Jayco29D (Feb 24, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> You made me look, it's now 2+ hours later and I didn't even get a lousy $50 Amex gift card for my time!



I took a look at that thread too. I think the timeshare salesman sounded frustrated with his job because the TS industry - and especially TS salespeople working for developers - has such a bad reputation. I assume he is used to friends and family criticizing what he does for a living. It must be hard for a TS salesperson who works under the conditions he described to feel proud of what he does, regardless of how much money he earned. It sounds like he does not respect the TS industry himself. So it seems like he was misplacing his anger and taking it out on people attending the presentation. In all due respect, people would not go to TS presentations at all without incentives. It is sad this guy was so unhappy. I hope he found a better job since he posted in 2009.


----------

